

The Problem of Artificial Willpower - ArikBe
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-problem-of-artificial-willpower/

======
daodedickinson
Can anyone recommend a good text on sociopharmacology? Something like
Montesquieu's The Spirit of the Laws except about the differences between
national / regional cultures based on their differing diets of psychoactive
substances? I recently heard (in that anti-American al Jazeera 4th of July
video) that USA consumes 80% of the world's painkillers — what is unique about
American behavior due to that?

